# Do You Own A Swiss Army Knife?



## Meanderer

I have had one for 15 years, that was a 30 year award of sorts, and it was so bulky and well built, I never used it.  Last year,I thought "Might as well get it dirty", and began to use it.  I used to carry a pen knife, but this one is in the toolbox.  I think they also make Swiss Navy knives too. Do you have one?


----------



## Falcon

Yep,  They have it all.  But they're too bulky for my pocket and weigh a ton.  I'm not a lumberjack.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Yes, I've got one.  When my children went to university, I bought them a Swiss army penknife each.  Well, I figured that it had all they would need to survive - a knife, a can opener, a bottle opener and a corkscrew!  On another forum, an irate parent called me an irresponsible  parent because in all likelyhood my daughter would probably get drunk at a nightclub and end up killing someone.   I wasn't going to stand for that, so I took my Swiss army disintegrater ray gun and zapped him.

My daughter didn't end up killing anyone, but she did get a first class degree, a scolarship to study for her Phd, a prestigeous fellowship and is now a senior university lecturer.  Such is the power of the Swiss army penknife.


----------



## hollydolly

Great story Capt Lightening...


----------



## Geezerette

Gee, I only have a cheap imitation SWA, used to take it traveling, but I'd be scared to put it in either the checked or the carry on these days.


----------



## Meanderer

SWISS ARMY KNIFE 


The first weighed light dense heavy in my palm
back in the day when Ann and I’d go trekking, 
stalking the wild asparagus. Two blades,
can-opener, screwdriver, toothpick, auger—
all stowable in one sleek plum-red case
emblazoned with a logo silver shield
that bore the foursquare cross of Switzerland.


Lost, at what point in that decade, unknown.
I rummaged, searched and—not there. Stolen, maybe.
Time, plotting its zigs and zags, cuts both ways.


Well, one such knife’s much like another; its blithe 
replacement could have almost duped the wielder.
Repertory stretching as years raced by,
we learned to clean a grubby nail, to pop
a cork, and (if not always those I hoped for)
to open letters—some with compliments
phrased for eyes that read between the blades.


Next time I could cite theft—of the overnight
bag that Chris had packed it in, at least.  
Rage a hack might describe as blind or stabbing
slid in between adjacent ribs. So did I
march off again to find a duplicate?
Mm-hm, but chose instead a variant 
in black, the unfathomable color favored
by mourner, artist, urbanite, and priest.


Helpmate, to keep acumen keen you seldom 
venture out these days and always with core
safeguards. Disapproval, hopeless grief?
No, but I’ve heard your thoughts: “Today’s a salt
synonym for all that is. Walk softly, 
and keep me close. Your black-and-silver ally
will throw the outcome into strong relief
and lend an edge to years that came before.” 







by Alfred Corn


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I've had one for so many years that I can't even remember how long ago I got it. It's saved my bacon more than once. All I need to keep house is elbows, hips and a Swiss Army knife


----------



## Falcon

I just carry a plastic spork in my shirt pocket.  Serves me well.  Light weight; no bulk.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Yabbut...if you try to tighten a screw with a spork, the tines break off. Or the handle breaks off. And you can't get the cork out of a wine bottle with it, either. This stuff is important in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## SifuPhil

I've owned a few Swiss army knives but they were always too bulky, and I rarely used more than the knife blade.

So, I got into the habit of carrying bigger, heavier-duty folding knives that doubled as fighting knives (my martial arts background again). Flatter, built-in belt clips, aren't as fragile and I've used them for some pretty serious chores.


----------



## Falcon

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yabbut...if you try to tighten a screw with a spork, the tines break off. Or the handle breaks off. And you can't get the cork out of a wine bottle with it, either. This stuff is important in the overall scheme of things.


Very true, but I'll just get another spork for my pocket. It's a lot simpler; I just lick it off and stick it back into my shirt pocket. Oh, and lest we forget....sanitation  I launder that shirt at least once a month.


----------



## Pappy

Hey, you all...how about one for the ladies......


----------



## oakapple

I assumed these were for boys?Never needed one anyway. Our woods are not big enough to get lost in.


----------



## oakapple

Good cartoons as always Meanderer!


----------



## SifuPhil

oakapple said:


> I assumed these were for boys?Never needed one anyway. Our woods are not big enough to get lost in.



Oh, but they're for more than just the woods!

On city streets you can carve your initials in cement,  carve spears out of branches to throw at the girls, dissect bugs ... there's just SO much you can do with them! layful:


----------



## Meanderer

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, but they're for more than just the woods!
> 
> On city streets you can carve your initials in cement,  carve spears out of branches to throw at the girls, dissect bugs ... there's just SO much you can do with them! layful:


They also come in handy when you have to rescue a friend locked in a port-a-john when the lock is broke, ....and the little screw driver can be used to adjust the hearing aid of the old guy, who is letting you call a tow truck, when your car got stuck in his ditch.


----------



## SifuPhil

Meanderer said:


> They also come in handy when you have to rescue a friend locked in a port-a-john when the lock is broke, ....and the little screw driver can be used to adjust the hearing aid of the old guy, who is letting you call a tow truck, when your car got stuck in his ditch.



Hmmm ... methinks I smell a few short stories a-bornin' ...


----------



## Rob

Yep, ever since I was a kid I've always had a pocket knife in my pocket (where else?). The one I've got at present is a near top of the range one, the 'Champ' I think it's called. It was a 60th birthday present. Sadly, nowadays in the UK, I'd probably get done for carrying an offensive weapon. I wrote this little 'Ode to a Swiss Champ' a couple of years ago on another site ...

I have a knife I carry 'round
It cost me nearly fifty pound
It's a genuine Swiss Army Knife
The best I've had in all my life


A pocket knife's a man's best friend
It won't desert you in the end
It's got two blades, one large one small
A Phillips screwdriver, and that's not all


A pair of scissors and of pliers
with a thing for cutting wires
I thing for which you all must wish
for getting hooks out of a fish


A magnifying glass and a saw
a thing, I don't know what it's for
A needle for mending rips in sails
and a device for extracting nails


A tiny screwdriver for fixing specs
Whatever will they think of next
A little biro in the side
and tweezers, in there, also hide


Then a little plastic tooth pick
when, in your teeth food does stick
The other side's got a flat head screwdriver
and a thing who's use I don't know eiver


On the back there is a small hook
It's use I looked up in the book
Used for lifting parcels with strings
and other sorts of heavy things


And last of all but not the least
Inside of this fearsome beast
are five different ways of getting
drink from containers and your whistle wetting


----------



## Meanderer

Nice tribute to the Champ, Rob!  Thanks!  Found out they even make chocolate ones!


----------



## Butterfly

I do have one, but I don't carry it around with me.  I know, what good is it if you don't carry it around with you?


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah...they go way back!


----------



## jujube

Meanderer said:


> I have had one for 15 years, that was a 30 year award of sorts, and it was so bulky and well built, I never used it.  Last year,I thought "Might as well get it dirty", and began to use it.  I used to carry a pen knife, but this one is in the toolbox._*  I think they also make Swiss Navy knives too.*_


They used to make Swiss Air Force Knives but every time you sat them down, they just flew off somewhere and you couldn't find them when you needed them.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Josiah

Yeah, I have a little 4 tool knife on my key chain. It's the scissors that I use all the time. And now you can take it on airplanes,


----------



## Denise1952

I have one called a Gerber 400, given to me by a friend in Alabama.  He got something he liked better so gave me that.  I love it, and when I open it, it stays open if I ever had to defend myself with it.  There are places I have to reveal I have it, but I also have to give up my nail-file in some of those places  Funny thing about that knife though, it was made in Portland Oregon, my State, and given to me by an Alabama boy when I lived down there


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

A Jedi Swiss Army knife.


----------



## flowerchild

LOL Pappy, Mines blue!


----------



## Falcon

No, but I still have my Boy Scout knife; 2 blades, an awl and a can opener.


----------



## Pappy

The latest is out.


----------



## rt3




----------



## rt3

Trying to get an image of a Leatherman but paste not working.


----------



## rt3

The folding Leathermans with the pliers are the Swiss replacement, hard to beat having one on the glove box.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Origami knife


----------



## Georgia Lady

Yes I have one attached to my purse for easy access.


----------



## AZ Jim

They are handy!  Why, it was only the other day when a local boy scout performed a emergency brain surgery procedure on a fellow scout!  Swiss army knifes are commonly used to perform lobotomies I am told!  Would I kid you?  Naw!!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss army knife!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## GeneMO

Yes, I have several, plus a half dozen assorted Leatherman's, 10 or 12 Gerbers, several Buck knives, two Schrades, and about 5 Cutco hunting knives.

I have a "thing" for good quality knives.   I have no China made knives that I know of.   If I find a China knife, I keep it long enough to walk it to the trash barrel.

Gene


----------



## rkunsaw

I have one but don't use it. I have found that multi purpose tools are just about useless for any of the tasks they are supposed to be able to do. The right tool for the job at hand works best. I have a Gerber which I use most and a couple of other knives.


----------



## Meanderer

rkunsaw said:


> I have one but don't use it. I have found that multi purpose tools are just about useless for any of the tasks they are supposed to be able to do. The right tool for the job at hand works best. I have a Gerber which I use most and a couple of other knives.


Are some Gerber knives made in China Larry?


----------



## rkunsaw

Meanderer said:


> Are some Gerber knives made in China Larry?



I don't know Jim, they probably are these days. I don't use mine very much these days but I've had it for more than 30 years.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rt3

Certainly cutting edge accounts, with keen insight and a sharp eye.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

The Swiss Army Auto


----------



## drifter

I never owned an Swiss Army kife. I remember back there somewhere wanting one of their pen knives. The best I could was a 1950s model Boy Scout knife.


----------



## AZ Jim

I have lived 79 years without one and hope to continue without one.  Besides I don't speak "swiss".


----------



## Underock1

Capt Lightning said:


> Yes, I've got one.  When my children went to university, I bought them a Swiss army penknife each.  Well, I figured that it had all they would need to survive - a knife, a can opener, a bottle opener and a corkscrew!  On another forum, an irate parent called me an irresponsible  parent because in all likelyhood my daughter would probably get drunk at a nightclub and end up killing someone.   I wasn't going to stand for that, so I took my Swiss army disintegrater ray gun and zapped him.
> My daughter didn't end up killing anyone, but she did get a first class degree, a scholarship to study for her Phd, a prestigeous fellowship and is now a senior university lecturer.  Such is the power of the Swiss army penknife.



A sneaky way to brag about your daughter, but I think that's great. Congratulations! I'm sure you contributed much more than a Swiss army knife to her success.


----------



## Underock1

I've had a few over the years. You don't need the big bulky ones. Mine just has a couple of blades, an awl, screw driver, bottle opener, cork screw, and tooth pick. Not as bulky as my car keys.


----------



## Meanderer

AZ Jim said:


> I have lived 79 years without one and hope to continue without one.  Besides I don't speak "swiss".


...how about a swiss carny knife, Jim?


----------



## Butterfly

I have a swiss army knife -- it was my dad's.


----------



## Pappy

The very latest.....


----------



## Manatee

Not all Swiss Army knives are big and klunky.  There is a wide assortment on Amazon.com


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]victorinox tricks-use your swiss army knife as a bit wrench.[/h]
A bit of a help, in a pinch!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox Farmer | Swiss Army Knife Multitool | Field Review


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Ray

I do. And the main blade has a hole in it from the time in about 1967 that I was putting an off/on switch in an electric line.

Can anyone guess what I in all my brilliance forgot to do first???


----------



## Meanderer

Ray said:


> I do. And the main blade has a hole in it from the time in about 1967 that I was putting an off/on switch in an electric line.
> 
> Can anyone guess what I in all my brilliance forgot to do first???


...you were so bright, your Mother called you Ray!


----------



## Ray

Meanderer said:


> ...you were so bright, your Mother called you Ray!



A very astute comment. I only wish I had been "bright" enough to unplug the wire before I started cutting it.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## IKE

Ray said:


> A very astute comment. I only wish I had been "bright" enough to unplug the wire before I started cutting it.



When I was a young pup my uncle ask me to stick my finger in a light bulb socket that he knew was hot and being the trusting kid that I was, I did......I jumped around and screamed like a banshee and he laughed so hard he was crying.

Now you have a little insight as to why I turned out this way.


----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox hiker, Swiss army knife overview


----------



## mathjak107

i have a swiss army wife - she performs so many different functions .


----------



## Meanderer

mathjak107 said:


> i have a swiss army wife - she performs so many different functions .


Very clever, mathjak!


----------



## Meanderer

New Victorinox Swiss Army Knife IRISH Clover MINICHAMP


----------



## Susie

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 35837


love your illustration, NancyNGA.
I own a fake Swiss army knife, has traveled everywhere with me; so handy for peeling and cutting; even has a tiny pair of scissors.
Paid only $12.-- for it, came by mail order thru the Post! :dontworry:


----------



## Ruthanne

Meanderer said:


> I have had one for 15 years, that was a 30 year award of sorts, and it was so bulky and well built, I never used it.  Last year,I thought "Might as well get it dirty", and began to use it.  I used to carry a pen knife, but this one is in the toolbox.  I think they also make Swiss Navy knives too.


I've had one for ages.  It is in the glove compartment of my car.  I've never used it.  I've never used anything in my glove compartment!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ....  I think they also make Swiss Navy knives too.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Fife


----------



## Victor Meldrew

I have a small, basic model without a lot of doo-dads on it, though it does have a plastic toothpick in the back of the handle.

Can't remember where I put it, though.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Victor Meldrew

I was watching one of those travel shows on PBS recently. The country they were touring was Switzerland. They visited the Victorinox factory and the host was allowed to assemble his own Swiss Army knife, which he was allowed to keep.

I don't remember which show it was, but I don't think it was Rick Steve's Europe.

There are some good videos of the factory and production process on YouTube.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Nails....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Manatee

Victor Meldrew said:


> I was watching one of those travel shows on PBS recently. The country they were touring was Switzerland. They visited the Victorinox factory and the host was allowed to assemble his own Swiss Army knife, which he was allowed to keep.
> 
> I don't remember which show it was, but I don't think it was Rick Steve's Europe.
> 
> There are some good videos of the factory and production process on YouTube.



I think it was Joe Rosendo.


----------



## Victor Meldrew

Manatee said:


> I think it was Joe Rosendo.



Yes, it may well have been his show Travelscope.

Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer

*[FONT=&quot]“Comfortractor”: [/FONT]The Swiss Army Knife of farm implements*


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Bikenthego:


----------



## Pappy

Swiss army shark knife.


----------



## NancyNGA

The Joseph Rodgers Norfolk Knife

_"The Norfolk Knife, made for The Great Exhibition in 1851, took two years to complete and features blades with etchings of Queen Victoria, Chatsworth House and The White House amongst others. "_
　





Oversized Detailed Picture


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Swiss army tank






The image above is a joke, but there is a tank now that is sometimes likened to a Swiss Army knife.

British Army Terrier Combat Engineering Vehicle


----------



## Meanderer

Tanks!


----------



## Meanderer

Bliss Army Knife!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Wife


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Navy Knife!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Issued


----------



## NancyNGA

How to make a Swiss Army Key "Ring".


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Nancy, what a cool idea to organize our keys!nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lon

No. But I have some Swiss Cheese in the fridge.  Does that count?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Geeky "Swiss Army" Knife
Lifetrons USB MultiTool For iPhone, iPad And Android


----------



## HiDesertHal

No, but I do have a Swedish Naval Spoon.....

HiDesertHal


----------



## Meanderer

Feel free!


----------



## Meanderer

Space:1999 'Survival Kit'. Plastic 'Swiss Army' knife.


----------



## HiDesertHal

No, rather than resort to such silliness, I keep a small bag of legitimate hand tools in my glove compartment.

Thank You,

HiDesertHal


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Dog


----------



## Meanderer

SWISS ARMY STRIFE


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Mousetrap


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Chard Knife

"This is the standard harvest knife used for cutting greens on Eliot Coleman's farm. High quality Victorinox serrated blade cuts well and maintains an edge with minimal sharpening. Simple construction makes it easy to clean. Red plastic handle makes it hard to lose. Overall length is 7". Sheath sold separately".


----------



## NancyNGA

How to Sew Leather with a Swiss Army Knife
(Slick as and old fashioned Singer )


----------



## Meanderer

S.W.A.K. Swiss Army Knife  (It's NOT a real lipstick)


----------



## NancyNGA

_Unless you have short arms... _


----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox Swiss Army Knife – Classic Limited Edition – *Chocolate*





Sweet!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Goose


----------



## Meanderer

Origami $1 Dollar Switchblade / Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Circus Knife


----------



## Meanderer

How to remove corporate logos or small scraches from swiss army knife scales. Usually you need just credit card size 400, 1000 and 2000 grit sandpaper and some toothpaste.


----------



## Meanderer

*Swiss Army Bike Tool*


----------



## Meanderer

*This Swiss Army Knife Is Made From 24 Cups Of Coffee

*






*The aluminum that makes Victorinox Swiss Army’s Pioneer Nespresso textured exterior on the multi-tool’s body is made entirely from discarded Nespresso coffee pods.*


----------



## Topcat

I have a couple  now. I have had them stolen in the past. I must confess that now I buy the generic cheap kind sold at hardware stores.


----------



## Meanderer

Topcat said:


> I have a couple  now. I have had them stolen in the past. I must confess that now I buy the generic cheap kind sold at hardware stores.


""When they care enough, to steal the very best"!  Welcome to the forum, Topcat!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Keys


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Knife  "Camper" Car


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

The first model Swiss Army (soldier) Knife, 1891
Blade, awl, can opener, and screwdriver.


----------



## Meanderer

*The Swiss Army Knife of Fishing Rods! (Compact Fishing System)
*




*
 "It’s simply called the Compact Fishing System and it’s an all new, innovative compact design. It’s multifunctional, small, and durable. Imagine being able to travel anywhere in the world with a fishing rod, and never having to worry about damaging or breaking it". *


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Cap'nSacto

I had a totally awesome small Swiss Army Knife; the one with the toothpick, which I never used...because ick...but it got confiscated at an airport back in 2004. I'm still mad.


----------



## Camper6

My friend had a Swiss Army Knife in his tackle box.

He went to use it one day and couldn't get it open because of the rust.


----------



## Meanderer

Camper6 said:


> My friend had a Swiss Army Knife in his tackle box.
> 
> He went to use it one day and couldn't get it open because of the rust.


The tackle box or the knife?


----------



## Big Horn

I owned a SAK for years without knowing of a particular tool.  I wonder how many here know that they have it.

It's found only on knives that have a corkscrew.  Whether the corkscrew is open or closed, look at the almost vertical cut in the scale (grip panel) closer to the center of the knife.  You will see a tiny silver disc.  With the corkscrew open, pull out on the edge of the disc with your finger nail.  A small straight pin will come out. 

I keep a SAK in my pocket all of the time.  I have another on my desk.  I use them several times each day.  They may not be as good as larger tools, but they're always there.

I have a small SAK with a one gram gold ingot embedded in one scale.  I never carry it; it remains in it's soft pouch, but I do love the little fellow.


----------



## Meanderer

Big Horn said:


> I keep a SAK in my pocket all of the time.  I have another on my desk.  I use them several times each day.  They may not be as good as larger tools, but they're always there.
> 
> I have a small SAK with a one gram gold ingot embedded in one scale.  I never carry it; it remains in it's soft pouch, but I do love the little fellow.


I have heard many say that their Swiss Army Knife is "as good as gold".  I guess they are right!


----------



## Meanderer

A Swiss Army Morning to ya....!nthego:


----------



## ossian

I do! It is in one of my rucksacks that I use for hillwalking. Other than that, I never use it. I have a similar type of knife for gardening and do use that though.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*VICTORINOX Swiss Army Voyager Lite Pocket Knife with Clock & LED Light

*


----------



## Pappy

L. L. Bean 100th Anniversary Swiss Army knife.


----------



## treeguy64

My SAK is always with me.  I have carried one since I was a kid.  First was stolen in Africa, by a safari mate.  That was it.  Its replacement was bought at a fair outside Tucson, a few months after that.  Some thirty years later, it's still going strong.  It has come in handy, it has fixed the (seemingly) un-fixable, innumerable times.  Victorinox did replace the key chain holder, about fifteen years ago, at no charge to me.  An actual Swiss army guy cleaned the knife for me when I gave him a lift from a campsite and let him crash at my place for a night.  He said he couldn't stand to see one that was not spotless.  That was about twenty years ago.  I do a better job cleaning it, now.  The Swiss army guy would approve, I think.


----------



## NancyNGA

Romans Invented the Swiss Army Knife 

A 2,000-year-old tool that went on display (in 2010) at the Fitzwilliam Museum, Cambridge, has been taken as proof that the Romans invented the Swiss army knife.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Thank you for your Service!


----------



## tnthomas




----------



## NancyNGA

Made of pumpkins, Pumpkin Festival, Ludwigsburg Germany


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Exclamation Knife! OH YEAH!


----------



## Meanderer

Nuggy: Meet the Swiss Army Knife of Weed


----------



## Meanderer

GIANT Swiss Army Knife
For only $999 it can be your's!





"The aptly named Giant Swiss Army Knife is a monster with* 85 tools* built into a single folding knife. As you can see from the picture, the massive block is huge and unwieldy. It weights a whopping *2lbs, 11 ounces* and measures almost *9 inches wide".*


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Marine Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Carving Knives


----------



## ray188

I do - and the big blade has a hole in it. The hole is the result of a lesson the knife taught me - When cutting the line on a lamp in order to install an off/on switch, unplug it first.

That was a lesson my knife taught me in the '60s and I have not forgotten it to this day.


----------



## RadishRose

Ancient Roman "Swiss Army Knife"

The tool features a knife, a spoon, a three-tined fork, a spike, a spatula, and a small pick. The spike may have been used as an escargot extraction device (snails were a very popular food in ancient Rome), and the pick may have been a toothpick. Archaeologists think the spatula may have helped pull sauce out of narrow-necked bottles.



It was made out of silver sometime between 200 A.D. and 300 A.D. Roman folding knives are not uncommon, but most of them are made out of bronze and have fewer parts. This is the ultra-deluxe version, and so probably belonged to a wealthy person who traveled a lot, like a merchant.

http://www.thehistoryblog.com/archives/4587


----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox Swiss Army Electrician Multi-Tool




Specifications
Large Blade
Reamer
Electrician's Blade with Wire Scraper
Bottle Opener with Screwdriver
Wire Stripper
Engraving panel on back
Silver alox
Life time warranty


----------



## Smiling Jane

Meanderer said:


> Swiss Army Carving Knives



I have several Victorinox kitchen knives that I've bought through Amazon. They're great knives for a good price, but none of mine have red handles. Fooey, I like the red handles.


----------



## Meanderer

It's a Swiss Army World!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Knife Song


----------



## Meanderer

*Milk Chocolate Praline Swiss Army Knife* 




*Swiss chocolate....?*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

VICTORINOX HUNTSMAN YEAR OF THE DOG 2018


----------



## Meanderer

*Inanimate Insanity *


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Groundhogs


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I have one the size on a credit card. I would like a big fancy one.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Valentine


----------



## Meanderer

Irish Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Crow Army Knife


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Easter Army Knife


----------



## Keesha

Yes I do but I carve with other types of knives since the army knife is too big and bulky.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Force


----------



## Meanderer

swiss army crop circles


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Survival


----------



## NancyNGA

Kylo Ren’s Swiss Army Lightsaber (_Star Wars_)


----------



## Ruthanne

Yes, I think I have 2 of them.  One in my car and one in a container in the closet.


----------



## Meanderer

Summer Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

*The Mom-On-The-Go Swiss Army Knifenthego:*


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer

Keesha said:


> View attachment 51974



Keesha, that fella must be in the Swiss Navy!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Bike Kit


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer

Sort of an extreme take on the Swiss Army Knife. Mo-Tool Axe by Brook & Hunter on Amazon.


----------



## RadishRose

It's a battle-axe!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> It's a battle-axe!



That reminds me.....if you want to call a woman a battle-axe:  "A keen head, on a slender shaft"! (just word play)


----------



## Meanderer

The Other Army Knife


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Cheese Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

4th of July Swiss Army Knife


----------



## gumbud

I've got one but lost it too!! - how come they don't have a homing beacon?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## bingo

i have one in my handbag and keep one in my car..yep!


----------



## Meanderer

Canadian Sportsman Knife


----------



## RadishRose

Swiss Army Cook Pot

I don't think this is even worth the effort.... you see the product about :50


----------



## RadishRose

Wenger GIANT Swiss army knife review-  
I never realized what a big deal Swiss Army Knives are.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Swiss Army Cook Pot
> 
> I don't think this is even worth the effort.... you see the product about :50



Another video


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Amy Coffee Mug


----------



## Meanderer

Yellow Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Breakfast


----------



## DGM

When I was in the Army I got on a bus full of Air Force personnel to drive to a wine fest.  They passed out wine and realized they had forgotten a cork screw.  "Have no fear the Army is here" and I passed my knife with cork screw around the bus.  
Today a carry one of the small ones.  FYI......it fits in the old squeeze type change purse I carry.


----------



## Meanderer

DGM said:


> When I was in the Army I got on a bus full of Air Force personnel to drive to a wine fest.  They passed out wine and realized they had forgotten a cork screw.  "Have no fear the Army is here" and I passed my knife with cork screw around the bus.
> Today a carry one of the small ones.  FYI......it fits in the old squeeze type change purse I carry.



Welcome to Senior forums, DGM!


----------



## grahamg

I do now own a small, genuine Swiss army knife, and it was obviously a lot more expensive that the imitation ones I had previously with many gadgets on them, but they broke pretty quickly.

Can't say I carry it everywhere but I do use it quite a bit, and am always annoyed if I get stuck when I don't carry it for some reason. I do occasionally lend mine to a friend for a short time, but feel a bit protective of it and whether it will be returned straight away.


----------



## Manatee

_It is in my pocket every day, except if I fly someplace._


----------



## Vinny

I have been collecting knives for 45 years so yes, I have three Swiss Army knives but rarely carry them as I have lots of other knives to carry and I rarely need those tiny tools on the knives. If I need something like that I will carry a multi tool which is more practical.


----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox Trailmaster* Black Ice *




KOOL!


----------



## Meanderer

Stainless 'Swiss' Fish Kife


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Karl Elsener – The man that invented the original 'Swiss Army Knife'


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Autumn Leaves Classic SD Limited Edition


----------



## Meanderer

Be a Swiss Army Knife!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Turkey Knife




Victorinox Rosewood 2-Piece Carving Set


----------



## Keesha

The ‘Seasonal, stylist & classy’ Swiss Army Knife:smug1:


----------



## Trade

I've got a pretty basic one. It has a corkscrew, so I use it about once or twice a year to open a bottle of wine. Other than that it just sits in a kitchen drawer. 

And I have a little lock blade case knife that I keep on my key ring. That one is pretty handy especially for opening that almost impossible to get into plastic packaging that a lot of things come in now. 

I had both of them for many years. I don't think I spent more that 12 bucks for either of them. I'm not much of a knife person. 



I would never even think of using a knife as a weapon. That's what guns are for. 

<font size="3">


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss  "Delicious" Army Turkey


----------



## Meanderer

Dog Toy - New Bark Box Swiss Arrrfy Knife Dog Toy


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Light It Up!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Holly Classic SD Limited Edition


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_Vegan Swiss Army Knife_
(Propaganda poster)




"I suspect the knife may represent veganism solving the issues presented on the tools simultaneously, much in the same way a Swiss army knife my be used to do a large number of different things."


----------



## Meanderer

_*Valentine Swiss Army Knife*_


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## MeAgain

Hubby does have a army knife not sure it is Swiss,but it has lots of gadgets.


----------



## Meanderer

THE CRAZIEST SWISS ARMY KNIFE


----------



## Meanderer

The Eyes, have it!

These Ultimate Survival Glasses Feature a Built-In Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

MAY DAY Swiss Army Knife





"How about the impact of the external environment to finish with?  The period after the 9/11 attacks in the US was the toughest time for Victorinox because sales of the Swiss Army knife dropped by almost 30% in the wake of the aircraft ban on carrying knives and pocket tools.  Victorinox responded to the problem of over capacity by leasing workers to other companies, while continuing to pay their wages.  They’ve even produced Swiss Army knives without knife blades in order to create an adapted ‘flight’ version!"


----------



## Gary O'

Actually, foraging thru my stuff in the shop, I came across a Swiss army knife a salesperson gave to me.
The thing must be 20 or more years old
Pristine
Never used

Took it outa the neat little gift box

You can ruin a nail trying to get the blades open

Tried some liquid wrench and other stuff on ‘em
Still tight 

Somebody said keep working the blades, they’ll loosen

I’ll need another Swiss army knife to do that


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*Swiss Army gun!*


----------



## Meanderer

Gary O' said:


> Actually, foraging thru my stuff in the shop, I came across a Swiss army knife a salesperson gave to me.
> The thing must be 20 or more years old
> Pristine
> Never used
> 
> Took it outa the neat little gift box
> 
> You can ruin a nail trying to get the blades open
> 
> Tried some liquid wrench and other stuff on ‘em
> Still tight
> 
> Somebody said keep working the blades, they’ll loosen
> 
> I’ll need another Swiss army knife to do that



Gary, some say that WD-40 stands for "Water Displacement 40th try".  Try soaking it in brake fluid.


----------



## Gary O'

Meanderer said:


> Gary, some say that WD-40 stands for "Water Displacement 40th try".  Try soaking it in brake fluid.



Hmmmm, brake fluid

I may just take it outa the WD-40 bath and drown it in brake fluid next if it's still too tight in a week or so

Thanks, Me and Erer


----------



## Meanderer

Summer "Swiss Army Knife"


----------



## norman

Yes, I have 3, but I can only find 1 in my organized mess.  My favorite tool in recent years is the cork screw tool to uncork wine bottles.  Sometimes I don't need it as MD wine (Mad Dog) has twist off lids. lol.. I also have a Boy Scout Knife that has been with me for decades.  My Leatherman Knife is my favorite knife now and I have bright fluorescent orange tape on it because I kept missplacing it and I now have a place for it on a shelf next to the truck keys if I am not using it.  I need a larger shelf because I would lose my ass if it wasn't  attached.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Manatee

Meanderer said:


> Gary, some say that WD-40 stands for "Water Displacement 40th try".  Try soaking it in brake fluid.



Brake fluid might eat the plastic handles!


----------



## Keesha

Holy Swiss Army knife. 
Yayyyy Meanderers back. :grin:


----------



## Meanderer

Holy Swiss Army Knife!


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Holy Swiss Army Knife!


Hahaha Meanderer. :lofl:


----------



## Meanderer

US Flag Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Dad's Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Roman Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

History







Karl Elsener (1860 - 1918)





*Karl Elsener* (9 October 1860 - 26 December 1918) was a Swiss cutler, inventor and entrepreneur.[1]

Karl Elsener completed an apprenticeship as a knife maker in Zug. After some journeyman years he opened a factory in Ibach, Switzerland[2] in 1884 for the manufacture of knives and surgical instruments.[3] He invented the Swiss army knife in 1891 and developed his knife manufacturing company into what has become Victorinox.[4]

From 1912 to 1918 Elsener was a member of the cantonal parliament of the Canton of Schwyz. He was married three times.

After him his son, Carl Elsener (1886-1950), and his grandson Carl Elsener senior (1922-2013) and his great-grandson Carl Elsener Jr. (born 1958) led the Victorinox company.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Elsener_(inventor)

Carl Elsener (1886-1950)


Carl Elsener Sr (also known as Charles Elsener) (1922-2013)






Carl Elsener Jr. (born 1958)





Ribbon cutting done with.....guess what?


----------



## norman

My favorite go to tool, used it yesterday to cut wires on my tomato cages as I pulled up all the tomato plants from the garden.  A real bummer as garden is done for this year...feeling lower than fat pig getting the last bit of meal from the hog trough.


----------



## Llynn

No, but I do have a US Navy rigging knife


----------



## Pecos

Llynn said:


> No, but I do have a US Navy rigging knifeView attachment 77884


I sure haven't seen one of those for awhile. Nice!


----------



## Keesha

Llynn said:


> No, but I do have a US Navy rigging knifeView attachment 77884


That’s a very nice knife


----------



## Meanderer

Llynn said:


> No, but I do have a US Navy rigging knifeView attachment 77884


I agree, very nice knife! Had to look up what the use of the spike was.....

"The *marlinspike* is the primary tool for everything rope-related. It should be tapered to a fine point, but *not quite so sharp* as to damage or cut the individual fibers of the line or rope. It is often used to help free up jammed knots in a hurry, particularly if the knot has been repeatedly soaked and strained over the course of time. The other use is for rope-splicing, where the spike will be inserted between strands to loosen things up and create working room for the tucks while completing the splice. "


----------



## Pecos

Meanderer said:


> I agree, very nice knife! Had to look up what the use of the spike was.....
> 
> "The *marlinspike* is the primary tool for everything rope-related. It should be tapered to a fine point, but *not quite so sharp* as to damage or cut the individual fibers of the line or rope. It is often used to help free up jammed knots in a hurry, particularly if the knot has been repeatedly soaked and strained over the course of time. The other use is for rope-splicing, where the spike will be inserted between strands to loosen things up and create working room for the tucks while completing the splice. "



A Navy man all the way! 
Were you a Boatswain? Among their other skills, I always admired it when they blew the boatswain pipe. Chow call was the best and I have no idea how they got the lung power for a whistle that long.
I bought a pipe, but never got anywhere with it.


----------



## Meanderer

Pecos said:


> A Navy man all the way!
> Were you a Boatswain? Among their other skills, I always admired it when they blew the boatswain pipe. Chow call was the best and I have no idea how they got the lung power for a whistle that long.
> I bought a pipe, but never got anywhere with it.


No, Pecos, I was not in the Navy.  The words in quotes are not mine.   I had to google how the spike was used.  I was not a "whistle blower" either.  The knife is the perfect combination of form and function.


----------



## Meanderer

*Black Cats Swiss Army Knife*


----------



## Meanderer

Pumpkin Carving Knife....Pumpkin Spice!


----------



## Keesha

141 different accessories.


----------



## Meanderer

"Swiss Army" animal Knife (Kitterland)


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Banking Knife


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JimBob1952

Geezerette said:


> Gee, I only have a cheap imitation SWA, used to take it traveling, but I'd be scared to put it in either the checked or the carry on these days.


You can't take it through checked luggage.  Frankly they are more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Meanderer

JimBob1952 said:


> You can't take it through checked luggage.


That's true for ANY knife!


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Barbie Knife!


----------



## Meanderer

Soft Power Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox - Proper Can Opener Technique - Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

HERO: Swiss Army Nurse


----------



## Pappy

$9000.00, is he nuts?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lewkat

I own one with a bunch of utensils that are by now useless and is laying in a junk drawer somewhere.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## bowmore

I have a travel kit that has 3 necessities: Swiss Army Knife Explorer model, a Leatherman, and a corkscrew.


----------



## Meanderer

How Swiss Army Knives Are Made


----------



## Meanderer

*Sweet Army Knives!






*


----------



## Meanderer

*Swiss Army Halloween Knife



*


----------



## RadishRose

Master Pocketknife Painting by Kestutis Kasparavicius


----------



## tbeltrans

No, but I own a Swiss watch that is completely mechanical self-winding. 

Tony


----------



## Sneaky Pete

I did have one until I lost it. I think it fell out of my pocket in the backseat of a cab in Los Angeles. I carried that knife from the time I was 12 years old until I lost it and I was 51.


----------



## needshave

Yes, I have two. I had one on each key ring. Because I was traveling by air a lot, I had the concern of not taking it off the key ring before the flight and then being stuck in security with a knife and have to surrender it, so I have taken it off and put both in the glove box of each car. There are times I'm somewhere and could use, I have at least the option of walking back to the vehicle to get it.


----------



## Meanderer

Sneaky Pete said:


> I did have one until I lost it. I think it fell out of my pocket in the backseat of a cab in Los Angeles. I carried that knife from the time I was 12 years old until I lost it and I was 51.


@Sneaky Pete  Swiss Army Luggage Taxi





Welcome to Senior forums, Pete!


----------



## 911

I had one earlier in my life. I can't remember where or how I got it. I never went fishing without it.


----------



## Meanderer

What Was in Sherlock Holmes's Everyday Carry?  (LINK)

"With his knife, Holmes performs tasks as delicate as collecting samples of exotic poisons and as robust as assailing iron-barred shutters. If the same knife is used for both tasks, we may surmise that it has more than one blade. Such a knife would align with the thinking of leading outdoor writers of Holmes’s day like Horace Kephart, who favored large jack-knives with two to three blades of varying sizes and shapes, the smallest of which, according to his _Camping and Woodcraft_ (1916), should be kept sharp and clean “for such surgery as you may have to perform.” (Needs must when the Devil drives.) For my part, I could be content with a four-inch spear- or clip-point main blade accompanied by a two-inch sheep-foot or Wharncliffe secondary blade".


----------



## Meanderer

Nerd Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

New Kid in the Tank......!


----------



## drifter

I've never owned a swiss army knife. I have looked at them several times, when younger, intending to buy one,
but they're bulky, and in the final anaysis, most of that stuff on them just got in the way. I did need or want a heavy duty knife
once and started again to buy one, but instead thought the better choice was a Barlow knife. SAK  makes some smaller 
choices, suitable for carrying, but in my opinion there are better buys. The larger one belongs in a toolbox or something to get
your boys.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Violin.....


----------



## Meanderer

"Bliss Army Knife"


----------



## Autumn

When I first started dating my husband, a Swiss Army Knife was the first gift I ever bought him.  He was a general contractor who worked in real estate development and management as well as being a builder.  He was also an excellent carpenter.  I remember thinking that a Swiss Army Knife might be something he could actually use instead of a tie or some cologne.

He loved it.  He used it until his death 28 years later, he always had it in his pocket.  Later, after we were married, he told me that the knife made him feel like I knew and understood him.  He said he was always running into women who wanted to date doctors and lawyers, but my gift made him realize that I knew exactly who he was, what he did, and I was totally comfortable with it.

I still have the knife, and I treasure the memories...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Software Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Last tool standing......!


----------



## Meanderer

Single blade Swiss Army Knife!


----------



## Meanderer

The Seuss Army Knife


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I have one but can't remember when is the last time I had a need for it. I believe it is currently acked in my emergency go bag.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CarolfromTX

I do. I love it. Have it in my purse.


----------



## Meanderer

S.O.S.A.K. ....(Save Our Swiss Army Knife)


----------



## Meanderer

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Survival Glasses


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_Swiss Army Ox in a Box_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Pragmatic Swiss Army Knife (link)  by Gabrielle Schueler​
"This multi-function knife that’s been clattering around on my key ring for nearly three decades may not look like a Swiss Army knife, but that’s what it is. Over the years, the red outer casings with the iconic logo came loose and fell off. They formed the compartments for the toothpick and tweezers, which are also long gone. Only the sturdy metal core remains".

"This model is called the Tinker. It has a Phillips-head screwdriver where other models have a corkscrew — a very pragmatic choice. I have used every tool on it except the wire stripper and the reamer. The blades have been used for cutting lunches on the go, sharpening pencils in art class, and even for cutting a clean edge on sheets of paper when an X-Acto knife wasn’t handy. I’ve enjoyed using the can opener the most, because it creates a dangerously rough edge that makes for a bit of drama when the office can opener gets misplaced".


----------



## Meanderer

The World's Craziest Swiss Army Knife Is an 82-Tool Monster​It's got everything.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Knife i-phone Case


----------



## Meanderer

Best Swiss Army Knife Alternatives: Victorinox Vs The World!​The original Swiss Army Knife has spawned countless competitors for your EDC selection. Makers like Boker, Leatherman, Gerber, Swiza, MKM and more have much to offer and certainly give the trusty SAK a run for its money!


----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox Releases New Knife Made From Old Nespresso Pods​


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Hive Tool 
The diligent bee should get her own knife to do all her important work!

Bee Blog: "Yesterday I needed to fit spacers onto the end of top bars which had already been in use and had a good coating of propolis.  I found the tin opener blade of my Swiss army knife most useful in dislodging it so I could slide the ends on and add the frames to a hive into which  a swarm has moved.  I also had a nibble of the propolis, a taste I like better than honey"! (Continue)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JB in SC

I have a few. I‘ve changed layers (blades / tools) to get the exact combination I want. It’s not terribly difficult to do with most sizes. Drilling the rivets out correctly is the most difficult part of the conversion.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Knife-thrower!




Sig G. Arcaris, & his stoic sister Kate Arcaris, 1890's


----------



## Meanderer

Toy Swiss Army Knife $9.99


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Happy Joe

Do I own one?
Yes; this is my 3rd  Victornox Tinker
https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Products/Swiss-Army-Knives/Medium-Pocket-Knives/Tinker/p/1.4603

Lost one, wore one out (you know the end is near when the plastic scales get loose and the metal cross logo falls off), this one resides in my pocket.
After quite a bit of thought I came to the conclusion that the tinker model had the best (for me) combination of tools while still remaining pocketable, from a weight and bulk standpoint.

Enjoy!


----------



## Meanderer

@Happy Joe  Welcome to Senior forums and thanks for posting!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## old medic

Ive had several over the years.
This is what goes with me camping... 
https://www.amazon.com/OZARK-Trail-Hobo-Tool-7-in-1/dp/B00AR8069U


----------



## RadishRose

@Happy Joe 

Hello!


----------



## Happy Joe

RadishRose said:


> @Happy Joe
> 
> Hello!
> View attachment 145213


Howdy!
Thanx for the Welcome!

Enjoy!


----------



## Meanderer

*Irish Army Knife*


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Hot Chocolate


----------



## tbeltrans

Meanderer said:


> Swiss Army Hot Chocolate


Where ever I worked as a software engineer, the company always seemed to have that Swiss Miss hot chocolate.  I preferred the one with the plastic marshmallows.  Fortunately, both were usually available.

Tony


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Shamrock Swiss Army Knife


----------



## bowmore

I have a travel kit which contains an "Explorer" Swiss Army Knife, which has a small magnifying glass- great for reading timetables and a Leatherman. between the two I can fix almost anything except a rainy day.


----------



## Meanderer

bowmore said:


> I have a travel kit which contains an "Explorer" Swiss Army Knife, which has a small magnifying glass- great for reading timetables and a Leatherman. between the two I can fix almost anything except a rainy day.


​Automatic Victorinox Umbrella


----------



## Meanderer

Why buy an invisible knife?​
I don't see the point


----------



## Meanderer

How the Swiss Army Knife was the iPhone of its day​




The first Swiss Army Knife, which was issued to soldiers in October of 1891.


With an iPhone in your hand and thousands of apps at your disposal, you may think you have the one gadget that can get you out of any situation.

But there’s a kind of analog handset that offers sharp solutions to cut through unexpected challenges. The Swiss Army Knife comes from the 19th century but never gets old.

The red handle and silver cross is enough to inspire confidence knowing that what unfolds from it could help you solve problems, build things, keep you on the job or possibly save your life.




The trademark red handle was added to the knife a few years later.


----------



## Meanderer

*Here are our top reasons why every mom needs a swiss army knife! *​"You can use your Swiss army knife for whatever you’d like to use it safely for, but here are just a few really great ideas that may work for you! You don’t have to worry about those weird scenarios that might have stopped you in your tracks before"!

Get Splinters out of a kiddo’s toe.

Cut “itchy” tags out of clothes.

Core and slice an apple.

It’s an emergency screwdriver!

You can file your nails.

Poke a hole into the top of a juice box.

Sharpen a dull pencil.

Open the “impossible” toy packaging material.

Cut food into toddler bite sized pieces.

Unlock a public bathroom stall and rescue your stuck preschooler.

Open a letter – or those stubborn plastic envelope packages.

Tighten a loose screw.

Pry open a stubborn lid.

Cut the crust off a sandwich.

Be the coolest mom at Boy Scouts.

Snip price tags off of clothes.

Wittle on some wood if you want to.

Scrape off a lottery ticket, if you want.

Tweeze your eyebrows with the added tweezers.

Cut some fresh flowers for your vases at home.

Relax and cut yourself that emergency piece of cake.


See how useful a swiss army knife can be?​


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Alligatorob

Meanderer said:


> Do you have one?


No, I have lots of them, since my first over 50 years ago.  

Just ordered a new small one, the Floral model, I guess its designed for florists.  I even have a huge sterling silver model, totally impractical to use but looks nice on the mantel.


----------



## Meanderer

Army Swiss Knife Utensils


----------



## Keesha




----------



## oldiebutgoody

got a knife as a birthday gift many moons ago  - in fact, so long ago that I can't remember which birthday it was


----------



## Pink Biz

Multi-bladed folding knife made in Germany in 1880 for cutlery merchant John S. Holler based in New York City. It has over 100 blades and also includes a 22 cabinet five-shot pin fire revolver.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> View attachment 172944


That's Taras Kul, one of my favorite YouTubers!
( Crazy Russian Hacker, Kul Farm)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86

I have one but not the swiss version.  It was the one I got when I went into the Army back in 55.  It sure got used a lot.  The ground was hard for digging at foxhole, so they showed us how to use the corkscrew to loosen the dirt then we could dig it out. 
  We would keep losing our P-38 can opener, so the one on the knife worked very well.

https://www.bestglide.com/products/p38-military-can-opener


----------



## horseless carriage

Pink Biz said:


> Multi-bladed folding knife made in Germany in 1880 for cutlery merchant John S. Holler based in New York City. It has over 100 blades and also includes a 22 cabinet five-shot pin fire revolver.
> 
> View attachment 190895


Which blade is the one for picking boy scouts out of horses' hooves?


----------



## Tish

I have my Grandfather's one somewhere around here, buried in one of the toolboxes no doubt.


----------



## Meanderer

Sharp looking costume for Halloween......


----------



## bowmore

Between my Swiss Army knife and my Leatherman, I can fix almost anything.


----------



## Meanderer

_Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse ..._​


----------



## Alligatorob

Pink Biz said:


> Multi-bladed folding knife made in Germany in 1880 for cutlery merchant John S. Holler based in New York City. It has over 100 blades and also includes a 22 cabinet five-shot pin fire revolver.


Very impressive, hard to beat that one, even a revolver!  Is that one yours?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Couldn't keep house without my Swiss Army knife (or my hips, elbows, behind!).


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Spade w/Snow Shovel Adapter


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Popcorn Knife


----------



## Meanderer

_Swiss Army Valentine.....




_


----------



## Gardenlover

No, but I do own a Kilimanjaro tactical neck knife.
​


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army (plastic toy) Knife For Kids 3 and up


----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> Multi-bladed folding knife made in Germany in 1880 for cutlery merchant John S. Holler based in New York City. It has over 100 blades and also includes a 22 cabinet five-shot pin fire revolver.
> 
> View attachment 190895


I would cut my finger off trying to fire that pistol. Assuming I could even find it.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> That's Taras Kul, one of my favorite YouTubers!
> ( Crazy Russian Hacker, Kul Farm)


And you’re RadishRose, one of my favorite SeniorForum’ers!
What an honor it is to have the chance to say something silly to you!
Actually, I too enjoy his crazy antics in his videos. Crazy is fun!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I had one in the past but someone else has it now, I think.
So many knives and blades but so little we’re allowed to cut!
Oh, bother!


----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> And you’re RadishRose, one of my favorite SeniorForum’ers!
> What an honor it is to have the chance to say something silly to you!
> Actually, I too enjoy his crazy antics in his videos. Crazy is fun!


Ever see the one where he peels a 5 lb bag of potatoes with an electric drill in a 5 gallon bucket of water? Very cool.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> Ever see the one where he peels a 5 lb bag of potatoes with an electric drill in a 5 gallon bucket of water? Very cool.


Nope, not yet but the night's still young!   
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dseag2

RadishRose said:


> Ever see the one where he peels a 5 lb bag of potatoes with an electric drill in a 5 gallon bucket of water? Very cool.


@RadishRose you were one of my favorites SF'ers the minute I saw your Avatar.  You will be happy to know I was just watching Taras Kul with his Next Level Toilet Plunger.   I guess congratulations on attracting the whackos like me and Chris P Bacon? (Love you, Chris P.)


----------



## RadishRose

dseag2 said:


> @RadishRose you were one of my favorites SF'ers the minute I saw your Avatar.  You will be happy to now I was just watching Taras Kul with his Next Level Toilet Plunger.


Thank you for saying that, you're very kind. Glad you like Taras Kul. I don't see him around anymore. I forget about the plunger, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> Nope, not yet but the night's still young!
> Thanks for the heads up!







when you have time..


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I'm still pretty certain that I'm nowhere even near to knowing everything there is worth knowing.
But I'm also pretty certain that without such wonderful sites like this one and all of the wonderful
(for the most part) people who care and dare to share their knowledge and fun, my days wouldn't
be nearly as bright as they are. Thanks everybuddy, thankyaverymuch!


----------



## RadishRose

Chris P Bacon said:


> And you’re RadishRose, one of my favorite SeniorForum’ers!
> What an honor it is to have the chance to say something silly to you!
> Actually, I too enjoy his crazy antics in his videos. Crazy is fun!


Thanks, Crispy for your kind words!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> when you have time..


Is this a beautiful world or not?
Спасибо!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

RadishRose said:


> Thanks, Crispy for your kind words!


You don't hafta thank me, you earned 'em, every one!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Potato Peeler...


----------



## David777

For decades usually have had the small *Victorinox Classic SD* in a pants pocket, sometimes on my key chain and another in my vehicle glove boxes.  Very conveniently useful.  Just a few years ago they cost $12 but see now it is $20.

https://www.victorinox.com/us/en/Pr...Knives/Classic-SD-Classic-Colors/p/0.6223.23G


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Banking Knife


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lanny

Love my Swiss Army Knife.  I carry the "Super Tinker".  The scissors, small pliers and screwdrivers have saved me many a trip to my truck over the years as a phone man.


----------



## Meanderer

@Lanny Welcome to Senior Forums, and thanks for posting!




Super Tinker


----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox on the other hand have a full range of technological knives, that include laser pointers, USB storage drives, and fingerprint scanners with data encryption built in.





A Short History Of The World Famous Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Lanny

Meanderer said:


> @Lanny Welcome to Senior Forums, and thanks for posting!


Thank you sir. Mighty kind of ya


----------



## jimintoronto

Meanderer said:


> Victorinox on the other hand have a full range of technological knives, that include laser pointers, USB storage drives, and fingerprint scanners with data encryption built in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Short History Of The World Famous Swiss Army Knife


A fingerprint scanner ? Obviously only for Police officers. It is a great roadside device when a suspect can't remember their name, date of birth or any other details. Takes about 5 minutes to check the data banks, provided the individual  has been printed before. JimB.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


What?!  
No eyelash curler??


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


What?!
No potato peeler??


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Geezer Garage

The Absurd Army knife. By the time you find the implement that you need, you would be too old to use it. I have a multi tool of some type in all my vehicles.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.amazon.com.au/Wenger-16999-Swiss-Knife-Giant/dp/B001DZTJRQ&psig=AOvVaw0mD47W67-TT05mSqWkKWR_&ust=1647970860025000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAsQjRxqFwoTCNjanprE1_YCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAP


----------



## Meanderer

jimintoronto said:


> A fingerprint scanner ? Obviously only for Police officers. It is a great roadside device when a suspect can't remember their name, date of birth or any other details. Takes about 5 minutes to check the data banks, provided the individual  has been printed before. JimB.


@jimintoronto  Welcome to Senior forums. Thanks for keeping in touch......


----------



## Timewise 60+

I have carried my Swiss Army Knife for years.  I have one called a Tinker.  I am going to have to check out that Super Tinker, now that I am retired, I could use a few more tools in my pocket.    Lanny, thanks for providing the information...


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Consciousness knife


----------



## RadishRose

Swiss army cheese knife


----------



## RadishRose

Hey, mine only has 3. The fondue fork is missing!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wontactmyage

Yes, keep it with me all the time.


----------



## JonSR77

Oh, I had one of those growing up.  Brings back memories.  They were great little tools, especially the original brand.  Compact, could do a hundred different things.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

MOM'S Swiss Army Knife........


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bella

My husband bought me a Victorinox Officer Suisse Knife with 12 blades that I carried in my purse for a gazillion years. I carried it in and out of the country through a number of airports with no problem until 2011, when we went to visit friends in Olathe, Kansas, and they nabbed it at the Kansas City International Airport ... _on the way out_.  
I have a Mini Champ like the one below that I carry now. Ya never know when duty will call.


----------



## JustDave

I've got a knock off of one.  I keep it in a drawer of assorted gizmos in my kitchen.  I never use anything but the main blade, but it's big and red and easy to find in that junk drawer.  I used the cork screw part once, but not for a cork.  I just needed to poke a small hole in something.  I remember thinking, "Talk about using the wrong tool for the job."


----------



## Timewise 60+

I have a SAK called the 'Tinker'!  I have carried with me for years, as it is small for a SAK and it is useful in so many ways.  It has two cutting blades, a leather punch, bottle opener, can opener, flat head screw driver, and Phillips head screw driver, small tweezers, and a tooth pic...

Most all you ever need...


----------



## Meanderer

"The term "Swiss Army knife" was coined by American soldiers after World War II after they had trouble pronouncing the German word "Offiziersmesser", meaning "officer's knife".."


----------



## Meanderer

Q: Does every soldier of Switzerland carry a Swiss army knife?
A: "Yes, we were given a knife, the one in aluminium and without a corkscrew. Officer s got the red plastic one, with the corkscrew". (Marc Monnerat, worked at Swiss Army (1988-2006)


----------



## Meanderer

The Simple, Elegant History of the Swiss Army Knife

"But the knife’s usefulness isn’t a marketing ploy; it’s boring, obvious, and practical. Switzerland’s army needed a way to ensure that officers on the hunt could repair their guns, open their canned food, and cut stuff as needed."  (Read More)


----------



## Meanderer

I received my first Swiss Army Knife as a 20th year award from my employer.  It was a little too bulky for every day use.  I ought a Farmer's Swiss Army Knife some years back, that has served me well.


----------



## JimBob1952

I used to own one.  Then I started to travel a lot on business.  I had to leave it home or have it confiscated.  Eventually I left it home all the time.


----------



## Meanderer

The Swiss Army Mouse


----------



## DaveA

I have had one of the "everything" bulky Swiss Army knives for years. Still have it but on a day to day basis, carry a narrower version with only a full length blade along with a screwdriver and can opener. Works for me in my old age.


----------



## Pink Biz

French Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

_May the Sith be with you!_


----------



## dseag2

No, I don't have a Swiss Army Knife, but I have a Victorinox garment bag and briefcase.  I used them for many years when I traveled on business.  They are as tough as the Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## Meanderer

Whittler's Grandmother's Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Victoria Day!

Rare Antique 1909 Victorinox VICTORIA Swiss Army Knife SAK Mother of Pearl


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Antique Figural Ladies Leg Pocketknife


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

What Was in Sherlock Holmes's Everyday Carry? Part 2 Link

_"In the first installment of this feature, we began our investigation into the everyday carry habits of Mr. Sherlock Holmes.Having verified his use of the pocket notebook and pencil, the portable light source, and the compact fire kit, we continue with our examination of the great detective’s pocket knife. "_


----------



## Meanderer

Don Quixote and the Swiss Army of Windmills


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## ArnoldC

Swiss Army Knife is a daily carry for me.  Don't feel fully dressed and ready to meet the day without it.  Have several of them.  Change out monthly for a different feel in the hand and in the pocket.

Every trip to the local sporting goods outlet has me stopping in the knife aisle wondering if I need another.  _Arnold_


----------



## Meanderer

a couple of non-SAKs........


----------



## Meanderer

A "Holy Grail" Swiss Army Knife- the Rare Rothlisberger Soldier's Knife!


----------



## Geezer Garage

I have several of them, on the desk, in the drawer, and toolboxes. Dont use them often, and all were gifts. Don't like having much in my pockets, and my most used knives, are utility knives. Have one at every work station, and I rarely change a blade, keep them razor sharp with a diamond hone.


----------



## BiffH

Meanderer said:


> I have had one for 15 years, that was a 30 year award of sorts, and it was so bulky and well built, I never used it.  Last year,I thought "Might as well get it dirty", and began to use it.  I used to carry a pen knife, but this one is in the toolbox.  I think they also make Swiss Navy knives too. Do you have one?


I have carried a SAK for over 49 years. I never go anywhere without it. I like the Tinker, it has everything I need- 2- knife blades (large and small), Phillips head and flat head screwdriver, bottle opener, tweezers, and toothpick. It gets used very iften.


----------



## Meanderer

How the Swiss Army Knife was the iPhone of its day

"With an iPhone in your hand and thousands of apps at your disposal, you may think you have the one gadget that can get you out of any situation.  But there’s a kind of analog handset that offers sharp solutions to cut through unexpected challenges. The Swiss Army Knife comes from the 19th century but never gets old."





_The trademark red handle was added to the knife a few years later.
_
"The red handle and silver cross is enough to inspire confidence knowing that what unfolds from it could help you solve problems, build things, keep you on the job or possibly save your life."  (Read More)


----------



## -Oy-

I got a Victorinox Huntsman and leather pouch for my 50th Birthday (you should know me by now) I took a photo. Still looks and works as new today!


----------



## Artebian

I bought one online a few years ago. It looked normal in the picture, but when it arrived it was miniature, about an inch long.  Still useful though.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## NorthernLight

Nope. I am a girl. I buy extra dinner knives, because they get bent when I use them as screwdrivers, etc. 

I also have a utility knife and an adjustable wrench.


----------



## Murrmurr

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 241848


I want one!!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Victorinox - Small Swiss Army Knife - 2019 Alps Cheese


----------



## Paladin1950

Does one actually have to enlist in the Swiss Army to be given a Swiss Army Knife? Does Switzerland actually have an army? When you are bored in the mornings, you often ask silly questions.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jimintoronto

Paladin1950 said:


> Does one actually have to enlist in the Swiss Army to be given a Swiss Army Knife? Does Switzerland actually have an army? When you are bored in the mornings, you often ask silly questions.


I can tell you from personal experience that the Canadian Forces ( all 3 branches of the service ) are issued Leatherman utility devices as a part of their personal kit. That amounts to about 85,000 of them in service. Some technical trades get Leatherman devices that are job specific, like the Navy's underwater clearance divers, and the RCAF rescue paramedics. I still have mine.  JimB In Toronto.


----------



## Aneeda72

yes


----------



## leastlongprime

yes, a pocket model. 
Sometimes, when go out, I get mixed up with tool in my pants I should take out. 
I no longer have the shealth.


----------



## Meanderer

_"The Swiss flag is among the most iconic in the world: the simple white cross on a red background. You’ll see it throughout the country, on official buildings, and during sports events. However, there’s one noticeable difference between the Swiss flag and others. It’s square, and entirely unique among sovereign states, apart from tiny Vatican City."_


----------



## Meanderer

Military service is still compulsory…

_"Switzerland is one of the last remaining countries in western Europe to have compulsory military services. To this day, all male Swiss citizens over the age of 18 are expected to serve in the Swiss army, with regular “refresher courses” continuing until the age of 44. Military training camps are therefore a common sight across Switzerland. Female citizens can also choose to volunteer."



_


----------



## Lewkat

I just cleaned mine up.  Will give it to my son as it is never used by me.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Measuring Spoons


----------



## RadishRose

*Do you own a Swiss Army Knife?*

No, but I own some Swiss Army guys.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## jimintoronto

RadishRose said:


> *Do you own a Swiss Army Knife?*
> 
> No, but I own some Swiss Army guys.


For those that do not know......Those are the Swiss Papal Guards, who protect the Pope. Of course the Guard also have plain clothes close protection officers who are armed with modern firearms hidden under their black suits. JimB.


----------



## DaveA

I've got a pair of them. One, the full blown one with all the gadgets, the other a sized down version resembling a regular jack-knife.


----------



## Meanderer

Swiss Army Cheese


----------



## Meanderer

_The Swiss Uncle Knife



_


----------



## Mr. Ed

Recently a technician representing the cable company left his knife stuck in one of the wooden posts that supports my carport. He was late arriving to the appointment and possible felt he should do something as proof of being there. None of his modems worked correctly, finally in frustration, one was hooked up but not coming online. He seized the opportunity to stop what he was doing, claiming the modem is fine and we will be able to connect to the internet in no time. 

Unfortunately, his optimism was no assurance as spent another day without internet. A smart tv without internet is a dumb idea. I found out after talking to the real cable technician, when they are are backed up, the cable company will hire freelancers from other companies to do work for them, such was the incident the night before.

I kept the knife.


----------



## Meanderer

Can a Swiss Army Knife make a criminal’s life that much easier? 





"Shot & Edited by M.J. Ricciardi The Criminal: Jerry Liberto The Homeowner: Tyler Ricciardi Original Music by Jake Hankins Additional Music Provided by Soundstripe Special Thanks to Victorinox for making cool stuff  We were not sponsored by Victorinox for this video."


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Teach a man to fish."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## ElCastor

No Swiss Army Knife — too bulky for an everyday carry, but I do carry a Buck knife, perfect for slicing pastries in Starbucks And cutting up boxes. NCIS fans might be interested in Gibbs Rule #1, Always carry a knife. (-8


----------



## Meanderer

The Victorinox Swiss Army Christmas Special


----------

